# Outside Temperature Not Displaying and Inside Temperature Selectionary Now In Celsius



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The outside temperature sensor is on the driver's side fog light cover. I suspect it wasn't reconnected after the bumper work. 

The Celsius simply means your car is in Metric. Your digital speedometer and odometer numbers are in Kilometers as well. Press the Menu button on the side of the stalk until you get to Options. Rotate the end of the stalk until you see the word Metric on the display. Press and hold the end of the stalk until you get a menu that will show Metric, US, and possibly Imperial. Rotate the stalk to US and press the end of the stalk again. Press the menu button to get back to the trip computers.


----------



## TLWorth (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you for ideas. Will definitely check connection on driver side fog light cover to bring back external temperature display.

The other issue I am having with temperature in Metric is not on my dash controls, it is for the thermostat on the mylink screen. My speedomoter, etc are still in US units, therefore changing the setting in the steering wheel stalk menu is not effective. Any idea how to change screen setting for thermostat back to farenheit?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

TLWorth said:


> Any idea how to change screen setting for thermostat back to farenheit?


First, I'd check for any settings in the radio preferences. Failing that, I'd switch the car to metric. Save it. Then switch it back.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

ChevyGuy said:


> First, I'd check for any settings in the radio preferences. Failing that, I'd switch the car to metric. Save it. Then switch it back.


I have seen Celsius displayed and miles showing on the odometer on a Cruze. I fixed it doing this so that both miles and Fahrenheit displayed.


----------

